
MIT professor is accused of claiming others’ scientific discoveries as his own - dbcooper
https://www.statnews.com/2019/05/21/mit-professor-is-accused-of-claiming-others-scientific-discoveries-as-his-own/
======
dbcooper
Connecting the sequence dots: shedding light on the genesis of antibodies
reported to be designed in silico

[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19420862.2019.16...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19420862.2019.1611172)

